# Witcher 3 Anfängerfrage bzgl des craftsystems...



## Holyangel (2. November 2016)

*Witcher 3 Anfängerfrage bzgl des craftsystems...*

Ich habe mir gestern endlich das Spiel mir gekauft und habe jetzt schon die erste Frage zum Handwerksystem.
Ich habe vorhin mein erstes Rezept gefunden (Waldkauz), finde es aber in der Alchemie Seite nicht.
Kann mir jemand bitte weiter helfen? Oder muss man mehre Seiten Finden, damit das Rezept freigeschaltet ist?


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2016)

Schau mal, ob Filter aktiv sind - es kann z.B. eingestellt sein, dass nur Rezepte angezeigt werden, für die die Zutaten vorhanden sind etc.


----------



## Holyangel (2. November 2016)

Hab den savegame eben nochmal geladen. In der Truhe ist eine "Manuskriptseite: Waldkauz", wenn ich diese aufnehme, wird auch geschrieben, dass ich ein neues Rezept gefunden habe, sehe es aber dennoch nicht...
Filter sehe ich alle Rezepte, deren Zutaten ich habe sowie nicht habe (wie kann ich das ändern?)

Edit: Danke habe es gefunden... Filter "bereits hergestellt" hat die Lösung gebracht.. warum auch immer...


----------



## golani79 (3. November 2016)

Dann hast du den Trank wohl schon gecraftet. 

Sobald du einen Trank hergestellt hast, erscheint er nicht mehr in der Liste, wenn dieser Filter aktiv ist. 

Tränke / Bomben werden beim Meditieren automatisch erstellt, falls welche verbraucht worden sind und du bestimmte Zutaten im Inventar hast, wie z.B. Alkohol (die Hauptzutaten brauch man glaube ich nicht nochmals zu sammeln, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).


----------

